# What type is most likely to lie as a defense mechanism?



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> imo, 2, 3, 7 and 9.
> to a lesser extent, 6


How does any of this v fit with your average 9?



Nobleheart said:


> It seems like this person lies to make themselves more attractive and others less attractive, when this person is stressed or feeling like they might lose something they want - like a relationship. This person is a big talker and likes to impress people. It seems like the more stressed this person is, the more they exaggerate, and eventually just start lying - so I'm pretty sure it's a defense mechanism, but I'm not sure if they believe this stuff themselves or if it is a calculating thing. I'm trying to figure out their Enneagram type to better understand them. Any ideas?


Everyone can lie, but that isn't the stuff that would get a 9 spinning. Especially considering 9 is a withdrawn type that doesn't tend to exaggerate more and more when stressed.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Sonny said:


> How does any of this v fit with your average 9?


9's version of lying is more like:

woman: "does this dress make me look fat?"
9: "no"


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 9's version of lying is more like:
> 
> woman: "does this dress make me look fat?"
> 9: "no"


:laughing: Oh you.

But yeah, what the OP is talking about sounds most like an image-type to me. Possibly an unhealthy 6. Still, I think Cosmic Orgasm put it best.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Nonsense said:


> :laughing: Oh you.


put another way, it's a "hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil" sort of deal
when you sacrifice truth for the sake of harmony, that's lying. 




> But yeah, what the OP is talking about sounds most like an image-type to me. Possibly an unhealthy 6. Still, I think Cosmic Orgasm put it best.


agreed


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> put another way, it's a "hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil" sort of deal
> when you sacrifice truth for the sake of harmony, that's lying.


Well, I don't disagree with that either. It's still kind of a funny way to put it though. =P


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

After re-reading the initial thread and other responses, this looks a lot more like an image type. E3 seems to fit closely since the words being used here indicate that this individual is successful, attractive, and untouchable which are all unhealthy E3 traits. Image types are also relating so their relations with others and relations to others would also be of crucial importance to them. 

Sure E7's can look similar, but narcissistic 7's have a more baseline feeling of superiority, its something that they just accept and dont question, its something that supersedes logic and just can't be challenged. E7's are solipscists and as such dont need to affirmed and mirrored by others, mirroring is another Image triad theme, they constantly worry that they are not being accurately mirrored and this causes a lot of tension for them.


----------



## Nobleheart (Jun 9, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> put another way, it's a "hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil" sort of deal
> when you sacrifice truth for the sake of harmony, that's lying.


No, that's omission. If it's deliberate, then it's deceptive, but it's not lying. 

Sorry. Pet Peeve. My Ti has issues with the misuse of this word. All of my Fi friends seem to think omission equals lying. This is a slippery slope, because there are all manner of reasons to omit, chiefly among them is being unaware, not seeing the relevance, or a desire for privacy. It creates a situation where someone can easily be accused of not only lying, but also deception and manipulation for no other reason than they didn't say something they were under no obligation to share.

However, this guy is deliberately deceptive in very clever ways by masterfully choosing his words and statements to _imply_ things. He only seems to outright lie when his subtlety isn't getting the desired result, and even then it's measured and rooted in truth, especially truth that cannot be verified. When he does something, he always seems to 'round up' if what he is talking about is open to interpretation.

He's an *Impliar*. 

Heh, I just made up a word.


----------

